# Wood textures in Vectric



## Jeff Speedster929 (Jul 15, 2018)

Did you know you can change or add wood textures to Vectric so they are comparable to your stock during simulation? The wood textures are stored here. C:\ProgramData\Vectric\Aspire\V9.5\BitmapTextures. Older versions are slightly different. Anyway, you can rename the existing textures to something more unique to you're liking. Also, add new textures. Search Google/Wood Textures, then go to images to find many new textures you may want to add to the collection. Pull them up and see if they are fairly large in size. Too small might be blurry in Vectric so look for the larger ones. Move mouse over the picture and right click, pick save picture as and save it to the Vectric library. You can also rotate pictures and save them to Vertical Grain or Horizontal grain or rename them with a VG or HG at the end of the file. Here's a few examples...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Jeff Vectric actually makes it easier for you to add bitmaps to the database, they added a folder that you can use to store the bitmaps. This makes the bitmaps available to all your Vectric software and not just a single software title or version.

Local Disk(C
Users
Public
Public Documents
Vectric Files
Material Images


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

You can also add images of projects and use them in your design files.

I do custome inlays in endgrained cutting boards for a company and I added the images of their cutting boards to the mataerials folder. These images are croped ito the edges of the board and then resize to the board sizes in image software. Then they were added to the Material Images folder for use in the design files. The project is started using the measurments of the board and pointed to the imgae through the Apperance drop-down menu in the job set up menu. Then the 3D view shows the board in the design file with any machining you toolpath. If you are using Aspire you can show the board with inlay installed for approval by the customer before cutting the board.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is the link to download a Material Images zip file that contains 87 more woods you can use in your projects. The file is too big to attach to a post. There are 174 images because these are orinteed to either the X or Y axis. Just add the whole folder to the Material Images folder I referanced earlier.

Local Disk(C
Users
Public
Public Documents
Vectric Files
Material Images

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kpo498hz3yucy5d/Material Images.zip?dl=0


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Mike,
Thanks for the link to your material images. I do some clocks where I paint the wood white or black before routing, so I'm going to add pdf's for those colors.


----------

